# Gewichte raten



## Mr. Boilie (21. August 2005)

Wie schwer schätzt Ihr diesen Spiegler? Wer von Euch am Nächsten dran ist stellt auch ein Bild ein.

:m  Viel Spaß beim Gewichte raten #h 


Gruß Robert


----------



## Mxrvxn (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich tipp mal 20pfd.. Schöner Fisch übrigens.

Gruß
Marvin


----------



## Mr. Boilie (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@Marvin 

leider daneben

Das Gewicht dieses Fisches wird nächste Woche am Sonntag bekannt gegeben.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Gewicht ? keine Ahnung ... aber wielange haste Anfüttern müssen damit der so fett wird ???


----------



## Carpfighter (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Auf jeden FAll 22pfd.+++++++!
lg CArpfighter 
ein ordentlicher KUgelfisch hast ihn gemästet oder in der Laichzeit erwischt einfach so ein richtiges Boilieschwein hab heuer auch schon ein paar von der sorte erwischt aber nur bis 6kg

lg CArpfighter


----------



## sebastian (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

17,4 kg  das so ein Klumpen überhaupt schwimmen kann  :q  :q


----------



## ThomasRö (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Mir kommt er gar nicht so gross vor- ich schätze mal 15 Pfund!


----------



## Robbelt (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

denk auch nicht das er besonders groß ist. sag mal 10 pfd. ;-)


----------



## MrTom (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich würde so zwischen 17 und 19 Pfund tippen |kopfkrat 
Diese Diskusform fängt man bei uns öfters, wird bei uns als Gallizier bezeichnet-ob das allerdings wissenschaftlich ganz korrekt ist kann ich auch nicht sagen #c 
Wenn die Matte so ca 130x90cm ist schätze ich den Fisch mal so auf knapp über 70cm


----------



## FischfreundHH (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

12-14Pfd viel meht hat der nicht


----------



## Karpfenfischer (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich sag 30 Pfund ^^


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sage dann mal 23 Pfund und 200g


----------



## tom66 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich glaube, ich habe die gleiche Abhakmatte und würde sagen, dass diese mittig zusammengefaltet quer liegt. Der Fisch dürfte also deutlich kürzer sein, als angenommen. Ich schätze ihn auf 6 Pfund.


----------



## MrTom (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



			
				tom66 schrieb:
			
		

> würde sagen, dass diese mittig zusammengefaltet quer liegt.


Jetzt wo du es sagst :q    
Da werde ich mich wohl etwas nach unten korrigieren müssen, die 18Pfund sind unter diesen Umständen nicht mehr zu halten
Trotz alledem ist es ein schicker Fisch #6


----------



## Michael J. (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich glaub das er 13,5687451254 :q  Pf wiegt.(du hattest hoffentlich eine genau Waage mit! :m )


----------



## Mr. Boilie (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich wurde ma sagen das meine Waymaster nur so ca. 2 Stellen nach dem Komma genau ist. Einige von Euch lagen schon echt gut.


----------



## bodenseepeter (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hat der die Wassersucht oder was? Dann schätze ich ihn auf etwa 7,2 Liter!


----------



## Angler77 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Also der IST kurz und dick der ist also net so lag des wegen hat der nicht so viel ich denk mal das der kleine pummel nur so 13 pfund hat ehr etwas weniger. 

Gib doch mal ein tipp !


----------



## Profi (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Naja, da kann echt nur grob schätzen, da die Umgebung keinen Vergleich bietet.

Aber ich tipp mal auf 12 Pfd.


----------



## Blackmax (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

So ich will auch noch schnell mitmachen!

*19,2 Pfund*

Denke mal nicht über 20 Pfund da er zu klein ist und selbst der Bauch das nicht schafft um den Karpfen auf 10 Kilo zu bekommen. Naja is ziemlichen schwer zu raten, ich weiß außerdem gar nicht wie groß die Matte ist?!

Ps: Ich hab auch mal so einen gefangen, der hatte 20 Pfund....|kopfkrat  mal schaun.


----------



## Profi (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



			
				tom66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, ich habe die gleiche Abhakmatte und würde sagen, dass diese mittig zusammengefaltet quer liegt. Der Fisch dürfte also deutlich kürzer sein, als angenommen. Ich schätze ihn auf 6 Pfund.


 
Han ich auch erst bemerkt, und muß mich korrigieren.

6Pfd 250g ! Viel mehr hat der nicht.


----------



## Angler77 (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Kannst du nun nich mal auflösen? Muss das denn noch 7 Tage dauern ? bitte! 

Angler88


----------



## Brassenkönig (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich schätze den Karpfen auf 14-16 Pfund. Der ist ja fast so hochrückig wie er lang ist :q .


----------



## c0re (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

also ich schätze mal so 8-10 pfund aber kaum mehr.


----------



## pfantomas (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Da lacht doch das Herz jeder Hausfrau.
Wenn der nicht optimal in die Bratpfanne paßt, was dann!!!

Aber jetzt zum Thema:
Nach eingehenden Studien betreffend der Bilder, unter Berücksichtigung der Dichte in Bezug auf Volumen und derzeitigem Luftdruck, abzüglich der Reduktion der abtrocknenden Schleimschicht und dem optischen Fehler durch im Winkel von 56,7° einfallende UV-Strahlung, hat der Taschenrechner definitive:

*0,00685 Tonnen*


ausgespuckt.

Den Preis für dieses Rätsel, ein Gutschein für eine 14-tägige Reise nach Brasilien in angenehmer, einheimischer Begleitung inclusive aller Getränke und sonstigen Annehmlichkeiten bitte schicken an die in der PN angegebenen Adresse.

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## No Kill CARP (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich tippe so auf 13,1 Pfd

grus,kevin


----------



## Norgefahrer (21. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Also ich tippe mal auf gute 3800 Gramm.......... :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich tipp mal ca. 9 Pfund

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## robertb (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Schön mal wieder so nen "Kugelkarpfen" zu sehn. Tipp mal auf 12 Pfund  |wavey:


----------



## Fischdödl (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Der hat genau 7 Pfund und 700 Gramm:m


----------



## Sveni90 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ick schätze dein Kugelfisch mal auf 9.99999 pf


----------



## kanalbulle (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

4820 Gramm


----------



## Debilofant (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

...ich biete mehr:

Der Kugelfisch wiegt 4821g :m, vorausgesetzt es ist kein Luftballon  

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Hessen Angler (24. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Der wiegt sicherlich nur 4pf


----------



## Karpfenfischer (25. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

wie wärs langsam mal mit lösen?


----------



## Alleskönner (25. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

5,9pf viel mehr darf er nicht haben!Das kann aber so nicht weiter gehen das Spiel,das ein Bild immer erst in einer Woche aufgelöst wird#d


----------



## Karpfenfischer (25. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

auflösen sobald es erraten wurde, so würde ich es zumindest machen!^^


----------



## tim_carp (26. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich schätz mal 9 Pfund und 10 Gramm. Stimme euch aber zu, dass mal langsam aufgelöst werden sollte, bin nämlich schon verdammt neugierig.


----------



## Sveni90 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

AUFLÖSEN
Will wissen wie schwer der kugelfisch ist.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (26. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

So ich löse dann ma auf einige wollen ja nicht bis Sonntag warten. Der Spiegler war 54 cm lang und wog 14Pfd 200gr und er war fast 15 cm breit(den hätte ich gerne ma mit 90 cm#v ). Am nächsten dran war also Thomas@ThomasRö mit seiner Schätzung von 15Pfd. Er stellt also das nächste Bild.


----------



## ThomasRö (26. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Sorry ich bin hier drüber gestolpert und hab nur mal zum Spaß mitgemacht, ich hab gar kein Bild von nem Karpfen ^^.  Soll der zweitnächste bitte ein Bild reinstellen(wenn der eins hat  )


----------



## Blackmax (26. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Na dann is Brassenkönig dran oder???


----------



## Brassenkönig (26. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



			
				Blackmax schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann is Brassenkönig dran oder???



Ich habe auch kein Karpfenbild |supergri . Ich könnte höchstens mit einem Brassenbild dienen, aber Brassen wollt ihr nicht, oder? Der Dritte soll eins reinstellen


----------



## Blackmax (26. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Pfantomas der Nächste, aber dies Mal muss es klappen!!!


----------



## pfantomas (26. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich schau mal in meiner Bildersammlung nach, müßte was verwertbares dabei sein, aber heute nicht mehr.


so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Karpfenfischer (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

wenn nicht, ich hätte eins, dass ich reinstellen könnte ^^


----------



## pfantomas (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ok, Jungs und Mädels!!!
Hier also ein neues Rätsel. Hab einfach meine Veröffentlichung in "Karpfenfänge"
genommen. Dürfte schon lange genug her sein und hoffe kein Gehirngenie kann sich an die Fischdaten erinnern (sind natürlich kurzzeitig gelöscht).








Viel Spass, lehne mich jetzt amüsiert zurück und betrachte mir die Hochrechnungen |supergri 

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Karpfenfischer (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich würd so um die 25 pfund sagen


----------



## Mr. Boilie (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich würde ma sagen ca. 90 cm und 21Pfd


----------



## Blackmax (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

23 Pfund


----------



## Mxrvxn (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

27pfd.


----------



## Sveni90 (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

20 Pf


----------



## ThomasRö (27. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

32 Pfund sag ich. Natürlich ausser Konkurenz.


----------



## pfantomas (28. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Tja, bis jetzt war noch nicht´s Richtiges dabei.
Tip Nr. 1: vom Kopf bis Schwanz über den Bauch gemessen hatte er 98cm
Dann versucht´s mal weiter

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Mr. Boilie (28. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Wie wärs mit 24 Pfd |evil:


----------



## Karpfenfischer (28. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

28 Pfund


----------



## carpjunkie (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich würd sagen dass der fisch so 11-12 pf hat!

aber süß issa ja!:q


----------



## Warius (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Mit den 98cm und dem leicht dicklichen Bauch könnte er auch schon knappe 28 Pfund haben....


s******e, da war schon jemand schneller....


----------



## pfantomas (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Immer noch Nichts richtig, also zum 
Tip Nr. 2: Es gibt eigentlich 2 Größen von Grasern in dem Weiher.
Die Großen mit ~ 110cm kriegen 24 Pfund auf die Waage. 
Es sind halt keine Mastschweine, aber dafür Kampfsäue !!

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## WallerChris (30. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich würd mal so 18 pfund sagen


----------



## Rutilus (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Dann hat er natürlich genau 16 Pfd 

Rutilus #h


----------



## Frede (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich tippe mal so auf 17 Pfund


----------



## EgoZocker (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich tipp auf 15 Pfund !


----------



## pfantomas (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich glaub |kopfkrat , keiner will das nächste Bild reinstellen.
Das ist ja schon fast Sabotage, was Ihr betreibt.  |supergri 
Wenn Eure Tips beim Lottospielen genauso aussehen, wird´s nie was mit der Million. |supergri  

Ich fasse mal zusammen. Also wir hatten bis jetzt:
11,12,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,25,27,28,32 Pfund.
Jetzt kann´s doch nicht mehr schwer sein.|licht 
Strengt Euch mal an !!!!!!!!!!!!!

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## MrTom (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



			
				pfantomas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fasse mal zusammen. Also wir hatten bis jetzt:
> 11,12,15,16,17,18,20,21,23,24,25,27,28,32 Pfund.


Na dann sinds 19 oder 22Pfund :m 
Ich würde da so in Richtung 19Pfund tendieren #6


----------



## Sveni90 (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich ändere meine meinung von 20 pfund auf 10 pfund


----------



## Rutilus (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Vielleicht ja auch.....|kopfkrat.....14 Pfund ??


----------



## pfantomas (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

*Das Rätsel ist gelöst !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



*Mein|schild-g geht an MrTom.*

*9500gr bzw. 19 Pfund war richtig.*


*Also hat er die Ehre, die nächste Runde zu starten.*

(Vielleicht sollten wir es erstmal mit Körbchengrößen raten probieren, 
da gibt´s nicht soviel Auswahl. Nur so zum warm werden. Könnte wetten, da werden keine fast 20 Vorschläge benötigt bis zum richtigen Ergebnis) :m #6 

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Norwegenprofi (31. August 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Auch von mir  |stolz: 

Na gut, wie groß ist das






hier.  |supergri


----------



## EgoZocker (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

lol, lach mich kaputt :m :m :m 
Also ich tipp mal so auf 2l Fassungsvermögen


----------



## pfantomas (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@ Norwegenprofi: |good: 

Genau so hab ich mir das Körbchenraten vorgestellt. #6 
Jeder, der an was anderes gedacht hat ist ein ......... |sagnix 


so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## MrTom (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



			
				pfantomas schrieb:
			
		

> Also hat er die Ehre, die nächste Runde zu starten.


Ich gebe den Kelch mal weiter mangels Bildern #c  weil ich habe nöx Digicam


----------



## Sveni90 (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich schätz den korb auf 75c:m


----------



## Frede (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ganz klar doppel d


----------



## Norwegenprofi (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



			
				Frede schrieb:
			
		

> ganz klar doppel d


#r Frede!!! Doppel D ist richtig wie man auf dem Bild sieht.  |supergri  Glückwunsch.


----------



## pfantomas (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@ Norwegenprofi:
Gerade noch mal den Kopf aus der Schlinge gezogen#r 
Du warst 3 Sekunden schneller, wollte gerade Folgendes losschicken:

Würde an deiner Stelle leicht ins schwitzen kommen. |supergri  |supergri 
Denke die Jungs sind mit richtig oder falsch nicht zufrieden. Oder ?!?

Die wollen Beweise sehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Das dürfte Deine Karriere als Mod. ernsthaft in Frage stellen  :m  

Ich grins mir eins,
so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey: 

PS: meine Signatur könnte in Zukunft so aussehen:
Pfantomas, Mod.-Elliminator und Beschützer der Körbchen


----------



## Alexander (1. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich schätze 44 pfund


----------



## Norwegenprofi (2. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Die wollen Beweise sehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@pfantomas

Hmm Thomas, wie soll ich denn dass noch beweisen? Habe doch schon in "meinem" "Doppel D Körbchen", beide "D"`s eingezeichnet.

Eventuell macht es eine Grafik anschaulicher, und beweist es auch dem letzten Zweifler.

Das Körbchen im unteren Bild ist z.B. kein "Doppel D Körbchen", es ist nicht mal ein "Einfaches D Körbchen".

Warum???

*Na würde denn eines der "A" -Teile in Teil "B" passen? 
Ich denke nicht.  |supergri * 

Mit etwas |kopfkrat und Mühe vielleicht schon.  #q  #d  |supergri

Wer es jetzt immer noch nicht glaubt, soll es am praktischen Beispiel selbst testen.  |supergri


----------



## pfantomas (3. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Mich hast Du vollkommen überzeugt und irgendwie hab ich jetzt Lust auf ein saftiges Pilzomlett !!!!!!!!!

Ach ja, um eine Zeltheizung muß ich mich auch noch kümmern. 
Schließlich werden die Tage kürzer und kälter. :m 
Und da ich auf fossiele Brennstoffe verzichten möchte, bleiben nur wenige umweltverträgliche/biologische Alternativen.  :m 

so long, Gruß Thomas |wavey:


----------



## Rutilus (3. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



			
				norwegenprofi schrieb:
			
		

> *Na würde denn eines der "A" -Teile in Teil "B" passen?
> Ich denke nicht.  |supergri *



Sehr ANSCHAULICH erklärt :m:m Lange nicht so gelacht 

Gruß Rutilus

Nix gg die Körbchen-Bilder und ich will auch kein Spielverderber sein...aber machen wir mit dem Fisch-Gewichte raten auch noch weiter ?...fand ich auch ganz unterhaltsam


----------



## Sveni90 (3. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Jetzt kann aber mal langsam wieder ein fisch nach der größe geschätzt werden und keine 2 körpchen|supergri


----------



## pfantomas (3. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@ Rutilus

Hast natürlich Recht, wir könnten das eigentliche Thema mal wieder aufgreifen. Obwohl...........Körbchenraten..............irgendwie , ich meine, so etwas, vielleicht, Wasser im Mund zusammenlauf, hechel-hechel, Gier..............hatte ja auch irgendwie seinen Reiz.

Ich reiz mich zusammen:

@ all
MrTom hat keine geeigneten Bilder, also wären die Nächsten entweder 
Sveni90 mit geschätzten 20 Pfund, oder
WallerChris mit geschätzten 18 Pfund.
Also Ihr beiden, kramt in Eurer Bilderkiste.

Aber irgendwie tut´s mir doch leider.....könnte man nicht doch so ein klein bißchen Körbchen oder so ????????


so long, Gruß Thomas|wavey:


----------



## Sveni90 (3. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich hab nur bilder auf dem handy und ich kann die nicht auf den pc laden also ist Wallerchris dran!

Dann erstellen wir ein neues Thema mit Körpchenraten


----------



## Mr. Boilie (5. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Wer macht denn nun ma weiter? Wenn nicht ich hätte da noch so einige.


----------



## Flussbarschfan (5. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|smash: |smash: |smash: 

tststs... solche Fotos hier an Board...#d #d 

wo sind wir denn hier??|znaika: |abgelehn 












 

:q :q :q


----------



## Horsty (7. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich nehms auf mich und mach weiter! ich schätze den jungen ma so auf die 4kg mehr nicht! aber du könntest langsam ma die lösung geben!#6


----------



## radlfahrer (7. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

schätz mal 19 Pf.


----------



## radlfahrer (7. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ne lösung wär echt nich schlecht


----------



## Norwegenprofi (9. September 2005)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



			
				radlfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ne lösung wär echt nich schlecht



Ist doch schon lange gelöst.  :q

9500gr bzw. 19 Pfund war richtig.


Es geht jetzt darum, dass jemand ein neues Bild einstellt.  #h


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Norwegenprofi schrieb:


> Ist doch schon lange gelöst. :q
> 
> 9500gr bzw. 19 Pfund war richtig.
> 
> ...


 
..........okay, denn mach ich mal, ich hoffe ihr kennt euch mit Hechten aus........grins :m !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> ..........okay, denn mach ich mal, *ich hoffe ihr kennt euch mit Hechten aus*........grins :m !!!!!!!!!!!


 

Nee, eigentlich nicht |supergri ; aber ich versuchs mal:

1,12 m und 19-20pfd???

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so..........das hier sehr viele Hühner gackern_


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Respekt wirklich gutes Auge und Schätzvermögen,Der Fisch wog bei einer Länge von 1,11m - 9750g. Knapp an den 20 Pfd. vorbei.:m :m :m 
Es darf wieder ein Foto eingestellt werden, das ging ja diesmal nicht so lang|supergri  !!!


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Danke  #h 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das ich gleich mal mein Archiv durchwühle_


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

...darf ich auch mal?




bezüglich des bildes, werde ich keine angaben machen und bitte keine c&r fragen!

ja, wer weis wie schwer??????????????????????|laola:


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*




http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=49759&stc=1&d=1158481538

So Männer, dann schätzt mal.

Kleiner Tip:

Der Typ dahinter wiegt 105 kg |supergri 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so...das hier das Thema Kugel aufgegriffen wird_


----------



## MrTom (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

http://img176.*ih.us/img176/100/1004247ax2.jpg
Ps.: Ist kein Fisch von mir, hab ihn nur gekeschert#c 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

24 pfund


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ja wie jetzte drei bilder??
ich wäre dafür wenns erstmal um eins geht....
@Maschinenstürmer:
25pf


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Falsch


----------



## MrTom (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Die schicke Kugel hat 17pfund-sach ich jetzt mal einfach so#h 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Von USA 8 Pfund 
Von MR Tom 24 Pund 
von maschinenstürmer 28 Pfund


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Leider nein!


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

bei meinem kann mans schlecht erkennen, aber der is stolze 73cm lang und wiegt....


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Maschienenstürmer, hat das Gewicht erraten - somit ist sein Bild dran..... bin noch am grübeln, wie schwer der sein könnte|kopfkrat


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



USA schrieb:


> bei meinem kann mans schlecht erkennen, aber der is stolze 73cm lang und wiegt....



na dann wiegt er 16 Pund - 18 Pfund


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

jo richtig @ merlins

17pf


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Die Länge schätz ich auf 62-65cm und das Gewicht da er ziemlich dick ist 14-15 Pfund.


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@maschinenstürmer
30 Pfund???


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

wenn man die länge weiss dann weiss man auch das gewicht
genauso andersrum wenn man das gewicht weiss weiss man auch die länge


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=Merlinrs;1290802]wenn man die länge weiss dann weiss man auch das gewicht_
_genauso andersrum wenn man das gewicht weiss weiss man auch die länge[/quote]_

|kopfkrat ...das würde also heissen, das alle Fische bei gleicher Länge gleich dick sind ...........trööööö *Falsch!!! *


----------



## MrTom (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Von MR Tom 24 Pund


Daneben, aber so einiges#h 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> [_quote=Merlinrs;1290802]wenn man die länge weiss dann weiss man auch das gewicht_
> _genauso andersrum wenn man das gewicht weiss weiss man auch die länge_




|kopfkrat ...das würde also heissen, das alle Fische bei gleicher Länge gleich dick sind ...........trööööö *Falsch!!! *[/QUOTE]

Naja die Fische haben maximal eine abweichung von 10 % du wirst keinen Karpfen haben der 50 cm lang ist und 30 Pfund hat. Genausowenig einen der 90 cm lang ist der hat auch keine 15 pfund. 

Deshalb wenn USA 73 cm angibt muss der karpfen zwischen 16 und 18 Pfund liegen. 

@Mr Tom

schätzen ist schwer wenn man nicht die länge weiss


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

darf ich noch einen, bitte??
Der stellt viele großkarpfen in den schatten
|director:


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> [/I]
> 
> _|kopfkrat ...das würde also heissen, das alle Fische bei gleicher Länge gleich dick sind ...........trööööö *Falsch!!! *_




_Naja die Fische haben maximal eine abweichung von 10 % du wirst keinen Karpfen haben der 50 cm lang ist und 30 Pfund hat. Genausowenig einen der 90 cm lang ist der hat auch keine 15 pfund. _

_Deshalb wenn USA 73 cm angibt muss der karpfen zwischen 16 und 18 Pfund liegen. _

_@Mr Tom_

_schätzen ist schwer wenn man nicht die länge weiss[/quote]_


..........so kannst du das nicht festmachen, mein Anzeigenbild hat bei einer Länge von 75cm 24 Pfund, nur als beispiel, Die Jahreszeit (Laichz.) spielt hierbei auch ne Rolle.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=USA;1290829]darf ich noch einen, bitte??_
_Der stellt viele großkarpfen in den schatten_
_|director:_

_
Anhang anzeigen 49766
_

_
Anhang anzeigen 49767

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/quote]_

_.......las uns erstmal das Gewicht von Maschienenstürmer rauskriegen..........sonst sieht nachher keiner mehr durch.....#c  _


----------



## Merlinrs (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Na das kommt aber auch fast hin bei 75 cm hätte ich gesagt 9-11 Kg dann wäre es gerade mal 1 Kilo abweichung.


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Maschinenstürmer helf uns un gib mal bitte die ungefähre länge an also so z.b.  60-90cm
also ich war fest der überzeugung das der fisch vor dem 105kg mann ca. 25-30 pf hat!?


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=lorenzo_xxl;1290830]_

_Naja die Fische haben maximal eine abweichung von 10 % du wirst keinen Karpfen haben der 50 cm lang ist und 30 Pfund hat. Genausowenig einen der 90 cm lang ist der hat auch keine 15 pfund. _

_Deshalb wenn USA 73 cm angibt muss der karpfen zwischen 16 und 18 Pfund liegen. _

_@Mr Tom_

_schätzen ist schwer wenn man nicht die länge weiss[/quote]_


_..........so kannst du das nicht festmachen, mein Anzeigenbild hat bei einer Länge von 75cm 24 Pfund, nur als beispiel, Die Jahreszeit (Laichz.) spielt hierbei auch ne Rolle.[/quote]_

*..........ja, aber nich bei 73cm 16-18 Pfd.#c*


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=USA;1290836]Maschinenstürmer helf uns un gib mal bitte die ungefähre länge an also so z.b. 60-90cm_
_also ich war fest der überzeugung das der fisch vor dem 105kg mann ca. 25-30 pf hat!?[/quote]_

Maschienenstürmer ist offline #h


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Die Länge schätz ich auf 62-65cm und das Gewicht da er ziemlich dick ist 14-15 Pfund.


 

Nicht schlecht.....aber er ist länger.......75 cm und wiegt.......??

zur Beruhigung: 30 pfd hat er nicht uuuuuunnnnd auch keine 25 pfd :g 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so....das ihr gaaanz dicht dran seit_


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



USA schrieb:


> darf ich noch einen, bitte??
> Der stellt viele großkarpfen in den schatten
> |director:
> 
> ...


 

Das Fischchen würd ich glatt auf 20kg+ schätzen

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........_


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht.....aber er ist länger.......75 cm und wiegt.......??
> 
> zur Beruhigung: 30 pfd hat er nicht uuuuuunnnnd auch keine 25 pfd :g
> 
> ...


dann hat der 18-19pf??!


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

21pfd


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

USA i.s.t. gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz dicht :m


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



cobra96 schrieb:


> 21pfd


 

Tja, die goldene Mitte zwischen Cobra und USA.

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das es des Rätsels Lösung war_


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

gg ich sags net das der dann 20pfd haben muss gg


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

So kann man sich verschätzen, hab mal was probiert: hab den Fisch aufen Bild gemessen 18cm (weil Schwanz etwas durchhängt) und die 3 Finger der linken Hand großzügig 1,7cm, diesen Wert hab ich durch 18 geteilt, komm ich auf einen Wert von 10,59cm. Jetzt nehm ich meine 3 Finger (wieg auch ca.100Kg) ca. 6cm großzügig gemessen, multiplizier das Ganze mit 10,59cm und komme dann auf eine Länge von 63,54 cm. 
*Und deshalb, kann man sich bei Bilder so verschätzen*.

*22Pfd*:m


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

na dann musser ja 20pf ham|supergri    |kopfkrat


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

20 Pfund


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

wer jetzt ist jetzt drann? gg


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=cobra96;1290946]wer jetzt ist jetzt drann? gg[/quote]_

_@cobra_
_du warst der erste!!!!!!!!:m _


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

fals cobra ein bild hat, dann her damit
wenn nicht ich hab eins


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

USA ,s Schuppi würd mich mal noch interessieren


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

jo erst mal die anderen wo noch offen sind , ich muss erst mal sehn wie ich hier ein pic reinsetze

usa : 21kg


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



cobra96 schrieb:


> jo erst mal die anderen wo noch offen sind , *ich muss erst mal sehn wie ich hier ein pic reinsetze*
> 
> usa : 21kg


 
habs auch geschafft :m 

usa : 22 kg


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@ cobra

gehst aufen Link"Antworten", und denn unter deinem Text ist ein Link "Anhänge verwalten", dort kannst du Bilder von dein Rechner runterladen#6


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hier isser:
Den hab ich in Freudenberg am main getroffen, hat er mit der hand gefangen, war nämlich hochwasser und der hat sich verirrt.

Eins kann ich euch verraten, den hebt man nicht so einfach weit nach vorne#h|supergri


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> @ cobra
> 
> gehst aufen Link"Antworten", und denn unter deinem Text ist ein Link "Anhänge verwalten", dort kannst du Bilder von dein Rechner runterladen#6


 thx das hab ich gesucht  

nach usa seinem ist glaub noch eins offen danach setz ich eins rein

usa es wurden 2 gewichte genannt 21 kg von mir und 22kg von maschinstürmer


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

46Pfund


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

alles falsch, aber net schlecht


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

53 pfd


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

50 Pfund


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

die mitte von euch beiden und noch etwas mehr

länge war  ca. 110cm

Werd ich nie vergessen, war ein mortzvieh!

1000% tig genau kann ich es nicht sagen aber er hat gesagt das der mehr als 25 kg(angeblich wegen der waage) hat, glaub ich ihm auch so wie der zu schaffen gehabt hat...


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

52 pfd


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

so nun das pic , bin dann auch mal was futtern

sorry wegen qualität musste es einscannen


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> 52 pfd


jop #h


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



cobra96 schrieb:


> so nun das pic , bin dann auch mal was futtern
> 
> sorry wegen qualität musste es einscannen


18 pfund, nö wah??|supergri
#h


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=cobra96;1290971]so nun das pic , bin dann auch mal was futtern_

_sorry wegen qualität musste es einscannen[/quote]_

*schätz mal so 37 Pfd|rolleyes *


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

also 37 auf keinen fall gg|splat2:


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|kopfkrat[_quote=USA;1290976]18 pfund, nö wah??|supergri_
_#h[/quote]_

....der ist doch deutlich grösser............oder|kopfkrat


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



cobra96 schrieb:


> so nun das pic , bin dann auch mal was futtern
> 
> sorry wegen qualität musste es einscannen


 
23 pfd, ca.80 cm :g 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

Vielleicht i.s.t. es so....das ich gut liege


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

nee deutlich drunter , ist ein flussschuppi der ist recht lang


----------



## bennie (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

schuppi?!

ich nehme an ihr meint nicht das Foto von Cobra?


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

jo maschine ist net schlecht bei der länge liegst genau richtig


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

spiegler sorry 
hab grad ein pic von nem schuppi angeschaut darum verschrieben


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> 23 pfd, ca.80 cm :g
> 
> rasende Rollen
> 
> ...



gewicht ist bissel mehr


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Danke!  #h 

Bin ich jetzt wieder dran??


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hmm nagut 25 pfd hatt der


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@ Cobra: Ist ja auch ein toller Fisch, sieht richtig gut aus

Gruß

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das man sich um 2-3 pfd verschätzt_


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

jo ist schön gewachsen , den würd ich jetzt nochmal gerne fangen den hab ich 93 gefangen


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*






http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=49785&stc=1&d=1158496952

So, jetzt wirds gaanz schwer. Bin mal gespannt....|supergri |supergri :m


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

9,8 pfd


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

.........ach halt doch mal an. wat is dat denn.........10Pfd#c


----------



## maschinenstürmer (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

lorenzo und Cobra, ganz groß klasse!!!!!!!

Also mit Augen zudrücken 10 pfd :m 

Einer von euch ist......

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_I.s.t. es so......das der Fisch evtl. Ähnlichkeit hat, mit einem Fischaus einem anderen Thread |kopfkrat _


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

lorenzo du darfst


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

okay wie wärs mit dem


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

bei wels muss ich passen sorry aber ich denke das ist dein angegebener pb


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

nein , mein PB seht ihr bei meiner "Vorstellung" nur zum vergleich


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hmm dan so 43 kg


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

schon fast richtig hhhhhhhmmmmm


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

+ oder - sorry wie gesagt bei welse kenn ich mich null aus 

muss jetzt aber auch weg aber den lös ich noch gg


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=cobra96;1291018]+ oder - sorry wie gesagt bei welse kenn ich mich null aus _

_muss jetzt aber auch weg aber den lös ich noch gg[/quote_

*klink mich auch erstmal aus, bis heut abend vielleicht#6 *


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ok bis später mein letztes angebot 40 kg


----------



## alex4 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sag mal 44kg!!

Frage: is das ne abhakmatte, oder wurde der gekillt??


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

sieht wie ein wiegesack aus


----------



## alex4 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hmm... wär natürlich auch ne möglichkeit!! 
Würde mich trotzdem interessieren ob der gekillt wurde oder nicht, bzw. ob es beim Welsangeln überhaupt verbreitet is die fische mehr oder weniger zurückzusetzen?!


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

mhh... der wels  hat  bestimmt 48-50 kg
|kopfkrat

|wavey:


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

achja kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie man hier ne umfrage erstellt?!

danke


----------



## alex4 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich glaube das kann man mit machen, wenn man ein neues thema erstellt!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=cobra96;1291024]ok bis später mein letztes angebot 40 kg[/quote]_

*Das war dieTop Antwort, bei 1,82m Länge wog der Fisch glatte 40KG:m :m :m :m *
*Es darf wieder ein Bild eingestellt werden. |wavey: *


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



alex4 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal 44kg!!
> 
> Frage: is das ne abhakmatte, oder wurde der gekillt??


 
Das ist ein Wiegesack und nein er schwimmt, erklärt den Kleinen mal was C&R heißt:g |supergri


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

mach mal wer ein pic rein muss erst welches suchen da ich zum angeln nicht meine digi mitnehm. 

c&R najo was gibts da zu erklären gg einfach übersetzen dann hast die antwort 

würd sagen so was waller betrifft wenn ein kleines verreinsgewässer hast und der dir den besatz wegfrisst muss der raus , ob er dann in ein größeres gewässer umgesetzt wird oder gekillt wird bleibt denjenigen überlassen , wobei ich das umsetzen schöner finden würde.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=cobra96;1291099]mach mal wer ein pic rein muss erst welches suchen da ich zum angeln nicht meine digi mitnehm. _

_c&R najo was gibts da zu erklären gg einfach übersetzen dann hast die antwort _

_würd sagen so was waller betrifft wenn ein kleines verreinsgewässer hast und der dir den besatz wegfrisst muss der raus , ob er dann in ein größeres gewässer umgesetzt wird oder gekillt wird bleibt denjenigen überlassen , wobei ich das umsetzen schöner finden würde.[/quote]_

_...........fotohandy,hat er immer am Mann|rolleyes _
_Okay, wie wärs mal mit'nem Zander...........|rolleyes _


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ne hab kein photohandy , brauch so zeug´s net , will telefonieren gg 

der zander hat 12,6 pfd


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

schätze den auf 75-80cm und 10-11pf


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

_


USA schrieb:



			schätze den auf 75-80cm und 10-11pf
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_ 
85cm, 10Pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@usa..............bist dran!!!|bla:


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ok ok ok suche grad ein bild#6


----------



## USA (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Na wie groß und schwer is der??
Rapfen:




so bin jetzt off
*gggggggggggggggäääähhnnnnnn*


----------



## cobra96 (17. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

3 pfd


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

........ich sag mal so geschätzt übern Daumen|kopfkrat 
*7 PFUND ???;+ :m *


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@lorenzo, jo genau, 3,75kg also 7,5pfund und 74cm länge#6. warn schöner bursche!
du bist drann|wavey:


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Okay, denn nehmen wir mal wieder nen Carp#6


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

boa dat is ja ein bursche!#6
ich glaub ich komm mal bei dir vorbei und zeigst mir mal wie man solche brocken fängt#h|supergri
ich sag mal 30-35 pfund?


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich versuchs mal genauer.... ich schätze 36 Pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

........isten Kumpel von mir, ein echter Crack in Sachen Carp, von den kann jeder lernen#6 , probierts weiter , andere können auch mitmachen#h


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs mal genauer.... ich schätze 36 Pfund


 
leider nein........grins|rolleyes


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

33 pfund......sieht aber größer aus


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=USA;1292667]33 pfund......sieht aber größer aus[/quote]_

wenn er größer aussieht,.............#c ;+


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sag mal der hat 28 pfund!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



zander55 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal der hat 28 pfund!


 
*TOTAL KALT #d #c |rolleyes *


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

..........hier ist noch ein anderes Bild von dem Fisch|supergri


----------



## karpfenmick (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> ..........hier ist noch ein anderes Bild von dem Fisch|supergri


 
44 Pfund bei 107 cm.Toller Fisch....Glückwunsch.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Carp4Fun (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

93cm lang und 37 Pfund?|kopfkrat


----------



## profifischer (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich tippe mal auf 39 pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

_


karpfenmick schrieb:



			44 Pfund bei 107 cm.Toller Fisch....Glückwunsch.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


karpfenmick schrieb:


> _Gruß Micha_




*.....hhhhhmmmmm ein bissl weniger #6 *


----------



## JamesFish007 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

40Pf.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> 40Pf.


 
*schon etwas mehr |rolleyes *


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

42 Pfund


----------



## kunski (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sag mal 7,5Pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

[_quote=kunski;1292744]Ich sag mal 7,5Pfund[/quote]_

*Häääääääää, die Mitte zwischen "Karpfenmick" und "Zander55"*


----------



## profifischer (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

42 pfund???????????


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Dann 43 Pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



zander55 schrieb:


> Dann 43 Pfund


 
*Das war die Top Antwort, der Fisch wog bei 102cm 43 Pfund, Zander55 bist dran mit Bild einstellen#6 *


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> *Das war die Top Antwort, der Fisch wog bei 102cm 43 Pfund, Zander55 bist dran mit Bild einstellen#6 *


 
Hier ein Bild von gestern Morgen.




http://hometown.aol.de/Dkasching/100_0085.jpg


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

28 Pfünder#6


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

81cm und 25,5 Pfund


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Beides falsch, aber lorenzo xxl ist schon nah dran.


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

mhh. 30 pfund`?


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

30Pfd.#c


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Fast richtig, seid schon sehr nah dran.


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

nö mein letzes angebot:

* 29 oder 31 pfund!!#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

dass muss doch jetzt stimmen....#h
*


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

29er|rolleyes


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

31 Pfund ist richtig.
Wog genau 15900 Gramm, länge weis ich nicht.

Na dann stell mal das nächste Bild ein USA...


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

:c :c :c


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

jo kommt sofoert bin grad am suchen


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

USA noch da???????????:q :q


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

so jetzt, bitte wegen dem bild keine kommentare, würdet ihr nicht so schnell verstehn warum der kurz im Aquarium is(ne sehr lange geschichte)...er schwimmt aber in seinem element und ärgert jetzt andere angler die es auf zander abgesehn hatten:q



Na, länge ????
    gewicht ????



so geh jetzt schäffchen zählen :q:q:q:q:q
*gääähhnn*

ps: hab den leider mit köfi gefangen...


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|kopfkrat |kopfkrat 800gramm


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Das Größenverhältnis ist schwer zu erkennen. Ich sag mal 71cm und 1,4kg;+


----------



## USA (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Wow stark! @ elbfischer
1,45kg und 70cm

elbfischer is drann


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hab leider nur Handybilder zu bieten weil keine Cam und das Bild ist auch noch bei mir in der Küche! Sorry, aber was Besseres hab ich momentan nicht *schäm* Na dann mal los:


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

45 cm


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

45cm....untermaßige Fische bei mir zu Hause....nimmer

Sprich, falsch:g


----------



## zander55 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

55 cm ;+


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



zander55 schrieb:


> 55 cm ;+



Nah dran. Nicht ganz und Gewicht bitte:m


----------



## Drillinge (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

52 ; 2,3


----------



## Elbfischer3 (18. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Drillinge schrieb:


> 52 ; 2,3



Sorry, leider falsches Maß und falsche Gewichtsrelation. Ist zwar alles warm, aber neeeeeeeee. Dick ist er für die Größe, aber so dick leider nicht.


----------



## Zander01 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

53,5 cm und 1,47 kg.
Richtig?


----------



## Elbfischer3 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Naja, fast...

53cm und knapp 1,4 Kilo!

Fein gemacht, Zander01 Du bist dran


----------



## Lionhead (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich tippe mal Zander 01 ist 1,83 und wiegt 77 kg.
habe ich gewonnen?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Zander01 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hab zur Zeit leider kein Foto am PC!
Muss erst eins einscannen.
Bis dahin kann jemand anderer ein Foto reinstellen.
Na dem reihe ich mich wieder ein und stelle eins online!


----------



## Zander01 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Lionhead schrieb:


> ich tippe mal Zander 01 ist 1,83 und wiegt 77 kg.
> habe ich gewonnen?
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"


 


@ Lionhead: :q, was willst den drinken? Danke für die Blumen!

Nein bin 1,80 und habe 82 kg. (Ich setze schon Winterspeck an :q )


----------



## USA (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|supergri|supergri|supergri



...darf ich eins einsetzen??
...bestimm du, zander01,   wer darf


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



USA schrieb:


> |supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Okay, wenn keiner will , wie wärs hiermit...........ja schon wieder Wels, sind halt meine Lieblinge#6  :l


----------



## profifischer (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich probiers mal mit 30 pfund


----------



## zander55 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Lieg wahrscheinlich total daneben, da ich vom Wels null plan hab, aber wird so um die 10 Pfund schätzen.


----------



## Luigi 01 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Okay, wenn keiner will , wie wärs hiermit...........ja schon wieder Wels, sind halt meine Lieblinge#6 :l


 


Würde sagen:17356,89 Gramm


----------



## Elbfischer3 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

119cm und 28 Pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> 119cm und 28 Pfund


 
Die Länge kommt hin 1,20m, aber bei der Grösse ist er nicht ganz so schwer #d |rolleyes ..............probierts einfach weiter.!!!!!!


----------



## USA (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

24pfund

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

na, dat stimmt, ne!?
:q


----------



## Holger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

12.700 Gramm !!!! :m


----------



## profifischer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

25 pfund


----------



## FischAndy1980 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

11,500kg.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Schleienwühle schrieb:


> 11,500kg.


 
..........noch etwas wenniger


----------



## USA (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

9,5-10kg, mein letzes angebot


----------



## Mr. Boilie (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

26 Pfund


----------



## profifischer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

21 pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

21 Pfund ist richtig


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Profifischer, kannst ein Bild einstellen du bist The WiNNER:m


----------



## profifischer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*









viel spaß beim raten


----------



## zander55 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

13 Pfund


----------



## maschinenstürmer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ca. 55 cm und knapp 10 pfd

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so........_


----------



## MrTom (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Neun Pfund??!!
mfg Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

7pfd.ca.wenn ich richtig liege habe leider keine cam.mfg.e.#d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

knapp 10 pf.


----------



## USA (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

12 pfund


----------



## Ocrem (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

5.7kg und 57cm


----------



## Elbfischer3 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

62cm und 11 Pfund;+


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

7 pfund


----------



## profifischer (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hallo zander55. du hast gewonnen. nun kannst du ein bild einstellen.


----------



## zander55 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hier ein neuse Bild, viel spaß beim Schätzen.




http://hometown.aol.de/Dkasching/100_0386.jpg


----------



## Pette (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

18,5  Pfund


----------



## zander55 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Sehr gut Pette, hatte 18 Pfund.
Kannst das nächste Bild einstellen.


----------



## Zander01 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Sorry Pette, das ich dir zuvorgreife... bin hier noch ein Bild schuldig.

Ich machs euch etwas leichter (Massband-siehe Bild), kann leider nur bis 15 Uhr antworten und bin erst wieder am Montag online. Bis 15 werdet ihr es sicher eraten haben.

Bitte gebt eure Postings in KG an, da tu ich mir als Ösi etwas leichter, Danke.


----------



## ShogunZ (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hmmm..8kg?


----------



## Zander01 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Nein weit vorbei!


----------



## Pette (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Zander01 schrieb:


> Sorry Pette, das ich dir zuvorgreife... bin hier noch ein Bild schuldig.
> 
> Ich machs euch etwas leichter (Massband-siehe Bild), kann leider nur bis 15 Uhr antworten und bin erst wieder am Montag online. Bis 15 werdet ihr es sicher eraten haben.
> 
> Bitte gebt eure Postings in KG an, da tu ich mir als Ösi etwas leichter, Danke.




1. Kein Problem! Hätte eh kein Bild gehabt im Moment^^!

2. 10 Pfund


----------



## Maik (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

21pfund und bild hab ich auch keins:q


----------



## Zander01 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

10 Pfund?  ne is zu viel.


----------



## Pette (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Immer noch zu viel?

mensch mensch!

8 Pfund! Aber weiter runter geht es nicht^^


----------



## Zander01 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ok, ich lass es mal mit 8 Pfund gelten.
Der Karpf hatte 8,4 Pfund und eine Länge von 58 cm.

@Pette, wenn du jetzt ein Bild hast, kannst du schon loslegen.


----------



## Pette (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

sorry, hab noch kein selbst gefangenes Bild!

hab ja erst seit JAAAAAAHHHHHRRREEEEENNN wieder mit dem angeln angefangen und war erst 1 mal wieder am wasser. da hatte ich leider kein glück.

also wer will, darf weitermachen!

mfg 

Pette


----------



## USA (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ok dann werd ich mal eins suchen:m


----------



## MrTom (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich hatte schon mal ein Bild reingesetzt welches aber schamlos ignoriert worde:c , scheinbar weil ich nicht dran war. Weil Pette keins vorlegen kann pack ichs einfach noch mal rein. Wei damals schon erwähnt habe ich den Fisch nur gekeschert.
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/6590/1004247pm3.jpg 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Mxrvxn (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich tipp mal 13 pfd


----------



## Ben_koeln (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Mein Tip 21 Pfund!


----------



## profifischer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

22 pfund


----------



## laci (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Mein tipp 26pfund


----------



## JamesFish007 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Mein Tipp: 24,4369876589514125413 Pfund


----------



## MrTom (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Na Jungs, da müsst ihr schon noch etwas drauflegen. Der "Typ" dahinter hat so ca zwei Meter und die Hände sind auch nicht klein:q 
mfg Thomas


----------



## profifischer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

32 pfund


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

28 pfd


----------



## MrTom (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



profifischer schrieb:


> 32 pfund


Na jetzt wirds doch schon wärmer:q 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

......34,5pf...........:m


----------



## MrTom (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> ......34,5pf...........:m


Treffer, der Kleine hatte 34Pfund.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ups,einfach mal geraten hab......

ich bin kein karpfenangler,kann also kein neues bild servieren....


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ha, dann drängel ich mich rein.....


----------



## Elbfischer3 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*


79cm und 27Pfund


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Die Länge weiß ich nicht, Gewicht stimmt nicht...


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

keine 20Pfd schätze ca. 18-19 Pfd


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ralle ist auf der richtigen Fährte...


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

na gut 16Pfd mein letztes Angebot


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Du kreist das Gewicht langsam ein!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

*17 Pfunde*


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

#6 Richtig!!!!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Na wenn ich dann wieder darf............|kopfkrat 
Wie wärs hiermit???


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

über 1nen meter 8kg


----------



## patsche (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|kopfkrat Na dann rat ich auch mal mit.

länge 98cm, Gewicht 14 Pfund

Grüßle Patsche


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Der sieht gut genährt aus: 21 Pfund! :g


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



patsche schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Na dann rat ich auch mal mit.
> 
> länge 98cm, Gewicht 14 Pfund
> 
> Grüßle Patsche


 
...........die Länge ist richtig, ansonsten die Mitte von ralle und patsche#6


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

15 Pfd.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> 15 Pfd.


 
*...........so issesssssssssss :m *


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Es ist nicht der gleiche Fisch, nur der gleiche Tag (40 Minuten später).


----------



## M4STERM4X (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

deine hechtchen sind ja net grade klein^^

schöne fische! glückwunsch


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> deine hechtchen sind ja net grade klein^^
> 
> schöne fische! glückwunsch


 
Thanks..........zu den Karpfen sag ich mal so übern Daumen 24er


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Die Liga ist ungefähr richtig.l


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

na gut 22er


----------



## punkarpfen (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Präzises Auge! Richtig!


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ok nun dieser schöne Bursche







:m dann mal tau


----------



## zander55 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

21 Pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

29 pfund


----------



## Elbfischer3 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich reihe mich in der Mitte ein mit 24 Pfund|kopfkrat?


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

29pfd ist nahe drann


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Karpfen Ralle schrieb:


> 29pfd ist nahe drann


 
30 pfünder


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

noch etwas mehr


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Karpfen Ralle schrieb:


> noch etwas mehr


 
wollte erst 31 sagen..............|kopfkrat


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

dazwischen


----------



## profifischer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

30,5 pfund


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

sehr gut mein Freund gold richtig


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Karpfen Ralle schrieb:


> dazwischen


 
..............willst mich rollen , ich soll auf 250g genau schätzen  mach mal so das es  geht|gr:


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

meine Wage zeigt auch 500gr an


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hallo, wer rechnen kann ist klar im vorteil 500gr sind schon 1Pfund, und wir sind hier immer noch beim Schätzen: 15Kg und 250g ......................????????????


----------



## Karpfen Ralle (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hast recht verzeihung war mit meinen gedanken nicht ganz dabei sory


----------



## profifischer (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*




viel spaß beim raten. ist zwar kein gutes bild aber ich hab nichts besseres gefunden


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Karpfen Ralle schrieb:


> hast recht verzeihung war mit meinen gedanken nicht ganz dabei sory


 
ich vergebe Dir, nee Scherz ich hab gedacht, das kann doch nicht sein Ernst sein..........okay vergessen , bin ich jetzt wieder dran?????????:q


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



profifischer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 50083
> 
> 
> viel spaß beim raten. ist zwar kein gutes bild aber ich hab nichts besseres gefunden


 
*5 Pfund*


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (21. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

4,5 Pfund:q


----------



## JamesFish007 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Den kann man ja kaum erkennen, das pic ist schlecht nimm en anderes..´.


----------



## Hecht96 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

6,0 Pfund


----------



## zander55 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Der ist bei 51 cm etwa 6 Pfund schwer. |supergri


----------



## punkarpfen (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

4 Pfund


----------



## ShogunZ (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

3  Pfund!


----------



## Pette (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

3,8 pfund


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

mach' sch auch mal mit

47cm  und 4,5 pfund wie cc schon geschrieben hat|supergri


----------



## USA (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

4 pfund


----------



## profifischer (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hecht 96: du bist an der reihe.


----------



## Hecht96 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ok,ich versuche heute noch ein Bildchen für euch reinzuschubsen.


----------



## Hecht96 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Vielleicht möchte ja auch jemand anderes meinen Gewinn einlösen und ein Foto reinstellen.
Bei mir wird das vor heute abend nichts.


----------



## Hecht96 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*





Ich weiß es ist kein Karpfen,aber das Gewicht ist trotzdem rauszufinden.Also bitte Angaben in Gramm und viel Spass beim rätseln.


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hallo Hecht96

man kannn nichts sehen, link funst nicht


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Mmmhhh,
ich sage nicht mehr als......,
genau 7,8 Pfund.

PS: glaube aber das er krank ist bei der Größe!

GRuß Dirk


----------



## Luigi 01 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> Hallo Hecht96
> 
> man kannn nichts sehen, link funst nicht


 

Ich auch nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## Hecht96 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=50143&stc=1&d=1158945141

Hoffe das es nun sichtbar ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

nöööööö,geht nicht auf....#d


----------



## Trout killer (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hi,
Hier mal ein bild was schätzt ihr wie schwer der ist


----------



## JamesFish007 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich denke man sollte da Näherrungswerte suchen zwischen 5 Tonnen und 1 Pfund...weiteres muss ich planen


----------



## Trout killer (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Von 5 Tonnen weit entfernt


----------



## USA (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

der hat 34 kg 650 g und wurde von Christian Finkelde gefangen!


ich glaub da gabs mal ein video über den...

*ätsch* hier guckst du:
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/52-schuppenkarpfen.html#


----------



## alex4 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wiegesack und nein er schwimmt, erklärt den Kleinen mal was C&R heißt:g |supergri


 
Sorry für die Meldepause, hatte ne Weile Boardabstinenz! Weiß schon was C&R is!! Bin ja nich auf der Wurstbrühe hergeschwommen :m !!

Hatte nur nich auf die Unterschrift geachtet !!

Gruß Alex


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

...was is los , hat keiner mehr lust???|kopfkrat
|wavey:


----------



## Trout killer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hi,
was ist los keiner mehr lust falls doch hier noch mal ein bild


----------



## Pette (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

28 Pfund


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hier mal ein bild was schätzt ihr wie schwer der ist


...das bild hab ich doch schon erraten!


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist los keiner mehr lust falls doch hier noch mal ein bild



zwischen 6,5kg und 7kilo


----------



## Trout killer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@Usa ja sorry das hatte ich vergesen mit dem anderen bild und mit dem bild liegst du auch gold richtig !!!genau 6,5kg


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Pette (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

da lag ich ja weit drüber....! auf dem bild sieht der aber so groß aus....


----------



## Trout killer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@Pette das liegt daran das einige Fotografieren "können"und einige nicht ich kann dir aus einem 20er ein foto machen das man meint es wäre ein 30er

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ok mein bild kommt gleich....


wie groß ist die???
und wie schwer???
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
ne warn scherz...

hier:





war übrigens mein größter....gefangen am "hausgewässer"


----------



## bennie (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

na lecker, der lebt noch


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



bennie schrieb:


> na lecker, der lebt noch


.-..#ddas kannste ja#q#q

hab den artgerecht getötet, die wirbelsäule durchtrennt aber wie der aal so is...auserdem ist dies eines meiner hausgewässer, den aal hab ich unmittelbar nach dem fang dort hingebracht zum ausnehmen und fotografieren, brauchst net denken das der ein halben tag lang gequält wurde!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

61cm-576gr.:m


----------



## Elbfischer3 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> 61cm-576gr.:m



Nee, ich glaube der sieht größer aus (hoff ich)

ich sag mal 74cm und 850 Gramm


----------



## Trout killer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hi hier mal nochmal ein bild von einem monster carp aus dem cassien mal sehen wer erät wie schwer der ist


----------



## Elbfischer3 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi hier mal nochmal ein bild von einem monster carp aus dem cassien mal sehen wer erät wie schwer der ist



Wart nur erstmal bis ein Fisch erraten ist, sonst tippt man den Aal noch auf 60 Pfund und den Karpfen auf unter 1 Kilo, das vertüdelt doch Alles. Der Aal läuft (noch).


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> Hi hier mal nochmal ein bild von einem monster carp aus dem cassien mal sehen wer erät wie schwer der ist


warte lieber mal bis der aal erraten ist....
bis jetzt waren euere angaben deutlich drunter!
Der aal ist auf jedenfall größer als 70cm|wavey:


----------



## Elbfischer3 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Heee ich habe doch über 70cm mit meinen 74cm getippt|kopfkrat


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



USA schrieb:


> warte lieber mal bis der aal erraten ist....
> *bis jetzt waren euere angaben deutlich drunter!*
> *Der aal ist auf jedenfall größer als 70cm*|wavey:


 
Endlich weiß ich, wer meine Regenwürmer klaut......:m 


rasende Rollen 

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so ....das USA auf große Regenwürmer steht _


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> Heee ich habe doch über 70cm mit meinen 74cm getippt|kopfkrat



...noch größer...

|wavey:


----------



## Elbfischer3 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Na dann mal 82cm bei 1,3 kg


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

länger.....viiieeel länger

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Es i.s.t. so....das im AB die Fische größer als sonst sind_


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> länger.....viiieeel länger
> 
> rasende Rollen
> 
> ...



Bei mir haste keine chance mit dem lächerlichen gelaber!!!|evil:
@ elbfischer:
Jawoll, fast genau getroffen der war 84cm und hatte 1,5kg

du bist drann


----------



## maschinenstürmer (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



USA schrieb:


> *Bei mir haste keine chance mit dem lächerlichen gelaber!!!|evil:*
> @ elbfischer:
> Jawoll, fast genau getroffen der war 84cm und hatte 1,5kg
> 
> du bist drann


 

Dann hab ich viel erreicht...............:m 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.........das erst Stolz kommt _


----------



## Elbfischer3 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



USA schrieb:


> @ elbfischer:
> Jawoll, fast genau getroffen der war 84cm und hatte 1,5kg
> 
> du bist drann



Na da war ich ja zwar nicht ganz richtig, aber fast Glückwunsch zum schönen Aal, solch einen wollte ich dieses Jahr auch, aber mehr als 4 über 60 (Größter 68er) waren nicht drin. Nehme ich mir schon seit 2 Jahren vor, aber nächstes Jahr......:q

Da ich ja stolzer Nichtbesitzer einer Digicam bin, gebe ich mal das Recht an trout killer weiter. Schätzt doch mal seinen (aus dem Internet gesuchten) Karpfen aus dem Lac de St. Cassien.

Bis später|wavey:


----------



## USA (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Dann hab ich viel erreicht...............:m
> 
> rasende Rollen
> 
> ...


Naja und auserdem is mir des im endeffekt wurscht ob einer das gewicht oder die länge anzweifelt....|uhoh:
@ elbfischer:
Ich bin vor zwei jahren spontan an eines meiner hausgewässer(der teich is ca. 50 quadratmeter groß) gegangen, wollte mit wurm auf karpfen und hab dann so einen brocken von aal erwischt, ich habe geklotzt wie ein bierfass, weil keiner wusste das in der "Dreckbrühe" (mortz)Aale drinn sind!!:m


----------



## Elbfischer3 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Tja die unscheinbaren Gewässer sind meist die Besten für den ein oder Anderen Brocken. Aber es ist immer schön solche Überraschungen zu erleben. Trotzdem bevorzuge ich groooße Gewässer wie die heimische Elbe, denn dort ist von Mini bis Kapital alles möglich und wenn sich in so nem Minigewässer so ein Brocken an den Haken traut, dann wars das mit den paar Brocken, weil dann jeder dort sitzt und alle holen raus was drin ist.

Aber dennoch, schöner Aal, nur ein Naturbild am Wasser wäre natürlich schöner, bzw. ohne Blut :m


----------



## Pette (24. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

stellt keiner mehr ein bild rein?


----------



## Elbfischer3 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Pette schrieb:


> stellt keiner mehr ein bild rein?




Doch, ist doch ein Bild drin

Hier das da

|wavey:


----------



## Kuschi777 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

28 Pfund

Aber ich schätze das nur weil der so fett is mit was hast den den angefttert?


----------



## Elbfischer3 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Kuschi777 schrieb:


> 28 Pfund
> 
> Aber ich schätze das nur weil der so fett is mit was hast den den angefttert?



Den hat trout killer reingestellt (siehe vorherige Seite). Hat er sicher irgendwo aus dem Netz??? Ich sag mal 42 Pfund bei 95cm.


----------



## alex4 (24. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich würde sagen 37,321 Pfund!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

32 Pfund


----------



## ShogunZ (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

39 Pfund!


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@elbfischer3 warum ist der Karpfen aus dem netz er ist zwar im netz drin aber das bild ist von nem kumpel mit dem ich am cassien war?? bis jetzt liegt ihr noch alle ziemlich daneben aber kleiner tipp größer als die bisherig genannten gewichte


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

45 Pfund!


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Nicht ganz aber nicht mehr weit entfernt!!!


----------



## Elbfischer3 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> @elbfischer3 warum ist der Karpfen aus dem netz er ist zwar im netz drin aber das bild ist von nem kumpel mit dem ich am cassien war?? bis jetzt liegt ihr noch alle ziemlich daneben aber kleiner tipp größer als die bisherig genannten gewichte
> 
> 
> Gruß Trout killer



War ja nur ne Vermutung, da der vorherige Karpfen ja auch im I-Net war. (Der Riesenschuppi). Deshalb hab ich ja geschrieben hat er sicher irgendwo aus dem Netz, weils ne Vermutung war. Also nicht böse sein:m

Da sag ich mal 43,5 Pfund, weil der so dick und kugelig ist


----------



## alex4 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich sag da mal 46 Pfund!


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Fast alex4 kleiner tipp noch größer


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

47,5 Pfund


----------



## USA (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Pette schrieb:


> 47,5 Pfund


ABER keinen pfund mehr!!!!!!#h|supergri


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

mir kommt es langsam eh shcon komisch vor wie schwer der ist^^!°

aber naja! will ja niemand als lügner anprangern! wird sschon stimmen wenn er das sagt!

mfg 

Pette


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Der hat noch mehr ungelogen


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

49 Pfund


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Jetzt felen nur noch ein paar gramm


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

49250 gramm!


----------



## Kuschi777 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

49,7526954Pfd.

Jetzt müsste es stimmen!!!!


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

OK pette du hast es eraten 49 pfund und 554gramm wenns möglich ist ein karpfenbild 


Gruß Trout Killer


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

sorry hab immer noch keins! ich geh montag auf forelle angeln! und woche drauf dann endlich karpfen! vorher geht nix!

aber war der karpfen wirklich so *FETT* ?


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ja der karpfen war wirklich so fett in frankreich steht er auf der top 100 des cassiens der schwerste dabei wog irgend was bei 69Pfund


----------



## bennie (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@bennie
ich sag mal 14Pfund


----------



## Pette (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

neee ganz klar mehr oder?

20 Pfund


----------



## bennie (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

fast


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

15Pfund und 200gr


----------



## bennie (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

nee tut mir leid... da verschätzt ihr euch doch ^^


----------



## Trout killer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Letzte antwort zwischen 10 und 12PFUND


----------



## maschinenstürmer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Pette schrieb:


> neee ganz klar mehr oder?
> 
> 20 Pfund


 

@pette nanananana, nicht schleimen  

Bin mal auf die Lösung gespannt.....

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.....das benny eigentlich nicht schwindelt_


----------



## profifischer (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

13 pfund


----------



## bennie (25. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



profifischer schrieb:


> 13 pfund


 
bam.... das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Pette (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> @pette nanananana, nicht schleimen
> 
> Bin mal auf die Lösung gespannt.....
> 
> ...



nene!

ich war wirklich der meinung der der größer ist!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> OK pette du hast es eraten 49 pfund und 554gramm wenns möglich ist ein karpfenbild
> 
> 
> Gruß Trout Killer


 
Sorry , war ne weile nicht on Board, habe mir gerade mal so die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, für alle Nichtmathematiker: " 500g sind ein Pfund, der Fisch wäre also ein Fünfzigpfünder gewesen, wenn Ihr mich fragt, weiß herr *Trout Killer* das Gewicht gar nicht von diesem Fisch.;+


----------



## ShogunZ (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> Sorry , war ne weile nicht on Board, habe mir gerade mal so die letzten Seiten durchgelesen, für alle Nichtmathematiker: " 500g sind ein Pfund, der Fisch wäre also ein Fünfzigpfünder gewesen, wenn Ihr mich fragt, weiß herr *Trout Killer* das Gewicht gar nicht von diesem Fisch.;+


 
:q :m Du warst schneller.


----------



## profifischer (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*





viel spaß beim raten


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|kopfkrat  5 pfund ?#c


----------



## punkarpfen (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

7 Pfund


----------



## JamesFish007 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

6 Pf.


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich sach 9 Pfund

#h


----------



## USA (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

5,9pf


----------



## Pette (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

6,5 Pfund


----------



## Trout killer (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@lorenzo xxl wenn du nach dem gehst würden aber in diesem thread fast alle das gewicht des karpfens nicht kennen weil fast jeder es in gramm ausdrückt meinetwegen hat halt dann der karpfen 50pfund und 54gramm!!!JETZT zufrieden???


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> @lorenzo xxl wenn du nach dem gehst würden aber in diesem thread fast alle das gewicht des karpfens nicht kennen weil fast jeder es in gramm ausdrückt meinetwegen hat halt dann der karpfen 50pfund und 54gramm!!!JETZT zufrieden???


 
...........was für eine Erklärung,also ich seh hier nur Pfund Angaben und was noch ungewöhnlich ist, das so ein Fisch bis auf ein Gramm genau (25054 Gramm) gewogen wird, ich sag mal , ich hab schon ne genaue digitale Waage die auf 10 Gramm genau wiegt, aber deine Kumpels hatten bestimmt ne riesen Haushaltswaage dabei *"25054Gramm", erzähle weiter vom Wald....#h #d *


----------



## Trout killer (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ne hatten sie eigentlich nicht und was soll ich vom wald verzählen auser das es dort viele große bäume und moss gibt vieleicht auch ein paar pilze aber sonst#c


----------



## punkarpfen (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Vielleicht hatten die eine Diabetikerwaage mit.:q:q:q#d
Es ist praktisch unmöglich auf ein Gramm genau zu wiegen! Realistisch sind Gewichtsangaben, die auf 100g genau sind.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> ...vieleicht auch ein paar pilze...


DAS könnte dann auch die Erklärung sein! :q  


@ Profifischer: 10,5 Pfund!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Profifischer ...

denke mal mit 4,5 kg oder 9 Pfund nicht ganz so schlecht zu liegen...!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> ne hatten sie eigentlich nicht und was soll ich vom wald verzählen auser das es dort viele große bäume und moss gibt vieleicht auch ein paar pilze aber sonst#c


 
........denn geh mal lieber pilze sammeln, denn vom Karpfenangeln und allem was dazu gehört(Verwiegen) hast du keine Ahnung, Sorry, aber wenn man Fehler macht sollte man diese auch einräumen, es gibt quasi keine Fischwagen,die in der Gewichtsklasse bis 25 KG, auf ein Gramm genau Wiegen !!!!

@ punkarpfen
...........genauso seh ich das auch#6 

@profifischer
...........mein Gebot steht noch, 5Pfund.


----------



## alex4 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sag mal der wiegt 5632,987 gramm! :q :q :q :q 
Nee, ganz im ernst: ich sag mal 5,5 Pfund

Gruß Alex:m


----------



## USA (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich sach 6pfund!

Gibts endlich mal die auflösung?


----------



## profifischer (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ihr seid noch weit davon entfernt.:q


----------



## USA (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



profifischer schrieb:


> ihr seid noch weit davon entfernt.:q



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

12pfund?????????;+


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich sag mal 11 Pfund


----------



## Trout killer (27. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

13pfund#c


----------



## profifischer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|schild-g
trout killer. du bist der nächste.


----------



## Trout killer (28. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ok hier das Bild


----------



## alex4 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ist natürlich nicht gerade ein Bild, auf dem man den Fisch gut erkennt, aber naja!
Würde mal so 52 Pfund sagen!!

Gruß Alex

P.S.: Petri zu diesem dicken Fisch!!!


----------



## Trout killer (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ganz so schwer ist er doch nich !!


----------



## USA (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

18kg , oder ne doch lieber 18,01kg


----------



## Rael (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

38 Pfd.;+ . Äußerst schwer zu schätzen. Aber is n richtiges Wasserschwein.


----------



## bennie (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

42,0585738465485696 Pfund

habs gerundet, ich weiß, dass du es genauer gewogen hast


----------



## alex4 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Na wenn du sagst das er doch nich ganz so schwer war, war wohl so 46 Pfund!! Wie Rael schon sagt: nen richtiges Wasserschwein!!!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

45 Pfund


----------



## Trout killer (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

volltreffer lorenzo hatte 45Pfund glükwunsch


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> volltreffer lorenzo hatte 45Pfund glükwunsch


 
....Dankeschön, na denn werd ich auch mal wieder ein Bild von einem Karpfen einstellen...|supergri


----------



## bennie (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

twenty-five pounds


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

zum Vergleich ,das ist  ein Fisch mit ca. 25 Pfd.


----------



## profifischer (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

38 pfund.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (29. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

34,5


----------



## Pette (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

37,5 Pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> 34,5


 
.........du bist am dichtesten dran, bei 89cm wog der Fisch 34 Pfd. Glückwunsch#6


----------



## JamesFish007 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ehm Lorenzo in welchem Gewässer fängst du die???


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Soderle... dann bin ich ja wohl mal dran! |supergri


----------



## Pette (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

38 Pfund


----------



## profifischer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

40 pfund


----------



## Trout killer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

39Pfund


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

36,5pf:m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Neenee Kinnerz... alle meilenweit entfernt!|rolleyes 
Aber ich wart mal nochn bisl mit der Auflösung um noch paar Leuten ne Chance zu geben!:q


----------



## Trout killer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

32Pfund


----------



## Carp4Fun (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

14,5 Pfund :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

22,5pf|kopfkrat


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

.........so grob übern Daumen, knapp die 20 verfehlt 18 Pfund sag ich mal|kopfkrat


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Ehm Lorenzo in welchem Gewässer fängst du die???


 
|rolleyes |kopfkrat |rolleyes |kopfkrat |rolleyes .....auf alle Fälle in Deutschland, mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen:g :q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Nanana... nun macht ihn nicht kleiner als er ist!
Mal ein anderes Bild vom selben Fisch:


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Nanana... nun macht ihn nicht kleiner als er ist!
> Mal ein anderes Bild vom selben Fisch:


 
kann man echt schlecht sagen, weil du ihn schräg hälst, 24:g


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

:m letztes gebot 26,5pf.....


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> kann man echt schlecht sagen, weil du ihn schräg hälst, 24:g


War ja auch Sinn der Sache! |supergri 
Der Fisch hat 27 Pfund, betrachtet man jedoch nur den vorderen Teil des Körpers, so wirkt er deutlich größer. Beim ersten Auftauchen des Kopfes aus dem Wasser, glaubte ich an einen 40+ Karpfen... beim Blick in den Kescher... |kopfkrat  "Wo isn der Rest?!?"

Zum einen sollte das Bild dazu dienen, mal zu verdeutlichen wie man einen Fisch "größer-fotografiert" (ich denke da an zahlreiche Beiträge hier im Board!!! |rolleyes ), zum anderen erkennt man die Missbildung dieses FIsches nicht so!
Hat ja auch gut geklappt - bei Schätzungen bis 40 Pfund!:g  :q 

Gerade fotografiert fällt auf, dass das hintere Drittel stark unterentwickelt ist.#t 

Dorsch88 war am nächsten dran! Viel Spaß mit dem nächsten!


----------



## Trout killer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Was ist los keiner lust mehr!!!
Hier mal nochmal ein Bild


----------



## Pette (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hmm! schlecht zu erkennen!

30 Pfund


----------



## Gloin (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

tippe auf 37,5pfd.das steht ja quasi schon auf dem karpfen geschrieben...:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

32pf:m


----------



## Trout killer (30. September 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

alle noch weit entfernt!!!


----------



## Pette (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

28 Pfund?


----------



## alex4 (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

36 Pfd.!! ganz klare sache!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Trout killer (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

da müsst ihr noch ein wenig üben aber kleiner tipp er ist größer als die bisherigen gewichte!!!

Gruß Trout killer


----------



## Pitiplatsch (2. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

38,7 Pfd#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

keiner mehr nen schönes fischbild |kopfkrat


----------



## zander55 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Na, wie schwer schätz ihr diesen Burschen hier?


----------



## Luigi 01 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



zander55 schrieb:


> Na, wie schwer schätz ihr diesen Burschen hier?


 

17 Pfd.


----------



## Pette (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

20 Pfund


----------



## Pikecarp (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

16pf.


----------



## alex4 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

18 Pfund!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

16,5pf.|kopfkrat


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Dann schätz ich mal 19 Pfd


----------



## Trout killer (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

15Pfund #c


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

24er|kopfkrat


----------



## zander55 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Punkarpfen, du bist the winner, kannst das nächste Bild einstellen, 19 Pfund ist richtig!


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich komme leider nicht dazu hier ein Bild reinzusetzen (ich fahr gleich angeln). Also wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

.....na denn


----------



## Pette (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

27,5 Pfund


----------



## muchti (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

*26pfd. 350gr.*


----------



## laci (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

23pfd 400gr


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

24pfd 200gr.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|kopfkrat ...an alle, etwas weniger:g


----------



## Pette (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

21 Pfund


----------



## Florian12 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

20 Pfund


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

22,5pf:m


----------



## Campino111 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sag mal 19 Pfund!!!!#6


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> 22,5pf:m


 
:q *22 um genau zu sein !!!*


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

*.......keiner mehr ein Bild#c , na gut sponsor ich noch eins:m .........zur Abwechslung mal einen Waller,:g|rolleyes *


----------



## alex4 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich hab zwar null Ahnung von Welsen, aber ich tippe mal ganz vorsichtig so 85 Pfund!


----------



## Pette (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich tipp mal, ebenfalls vorsichtig, 75 Pfund


----------



## Florian12 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich rat mal 80 Pfund.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

60pf


----------



## Sugar (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hallo bin Neu Hier,

und wollte mich mit diesem Spiegler vorstellen.

Er biß innerhalb einer Stunde 2 mal an gleicher Stelle auf den gleichen Boilie.

Grüße Sugar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hmm... kannste net abwarten,bis wir den anderen fisch zu ende getippt haben...:q |rolleyes :g 





aber oki


9,5pf|supergri


----------



## profifischer (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

welchen boilie hast du verwendet?
ich sage 14 pfund.


----------



## Sugar (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



profifischer schrieb:


> welchen boilie hast du verwendet?
> ich sage 14 pfund.


 

Hallo,

White Fish von SB

der Fisch hatte 12 Pf


----------



## Achim123 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Halli

Wenn es noch um den Waller geht -- 84 Pf

Gruß Achim


----------



## JamesFish007 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Du Witzbold, das solte doch erraten werden @ Sugar


----------



## Sugar (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



JamesFish007 schrieb:


> Du Witzbold, das solte doch erraten werden @ Sugar


 

Sorry bin noch nicht ganz auf höhe muß mich erst ein bißchen 
einfinden.


----------



## Pette (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hehe! das wird schon!

willkommen im forum!


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Achim123 schrieb:


> Halli
> 
> Wenn es noch um den Waller geht -- 84 Pf
> 
> Gruß Achim


 
*........Leute der Fisch ist 2,10m da fehlen wohl noch ein paar Pfunde#6 :q *


----------



## bennie (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

143 pfund


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



bennie schrieb:


> 143 pfund


 
*.........nich ganz soo viel* |rolleyes


----------



## Campino111 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sag mal 115 Pfund!!!!


----------



## Trout killer (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

136Pfund


----------



## Pette (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

was für geräte brauch man um so ein monster zu landen!

125 Pfund !


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Campino111 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal 115 Pfund!!!!


 
116 Pfund , mein PB , gefangen mit einer Unterwasserposenmontage an'er Shimano Technium Pilk 3,50m mit 300g Wurfgewicht, Köder war ein Tau und Mistwurmbündel.


----------



## Pette (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

und der haken war nen halber schiffsanker, oder?


----------



## michel1209 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hey leute, wenn sich hier nix mehr tut, dann gebe ich ne fisch zum besten. oli, mein angelkumpel hat ihn an meiner stelle an der elbe gefangen.... wer bietet zum ersten?


----------



## Husaberg_501 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

mein tipp 19,5


----------



## Florian12 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

20,5 Pfund


----------



## 321_Pesca (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

17.5 Pfund


----------



## JamesFish007 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

14Pf.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



michel1209 schrieb:


> hey leute, wenn sich hier nix mehr tut, dann gebe ich ne fisch zum besten. oli, mein angelkumpel hat ihn an meiner stelle an der elbe gefangen.... wer bietet zum ersten?


 
22er#c


----------



## Pette (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

18 Pfund


----------



## greenangel (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hi
21,5pf


----------



## michel1209 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@ all:

kleiner tip, Ihr seit ziemlich weit entfernt..... der fisch war 82 oder 83 cm lang und nicht besonders schlank.... |rolleyes

beste grüße micha


----------



## Pette (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

30 Pfund


----------



## Husaberg_501 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hmm....soll der 24,5 pfund haben ? kann mir echt nicht vorstellen das der noch mehr hat|kopfkrat


----------



## michel1209 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

er wurde unter zeugen und abzüglich des wiedesacks gewogen. ich würde hier keinen fisch reinstellen, bei dem nicht gesichert die maße stimmen, kannste glauben. und es waren auch keine englischen pfund, sondern deutsche....

wir hatten auch schon einen, der hatte fast 10 cm weniger und hat trotzdem das gleiche gewogen, bzw. noch mehr.....

beste grüße micha


----------



## michel1209 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

sorry der erwähnte fisch hatte bei 8cm weniger das fast identische gewicht.... anbei das bild


----------



## Husaberg_501 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

manometer, der sieht schon ganz anders aus, kann vielleicht auf dem anderen bild täuschen, war ja auch kein unterstellung von mir! also den würde ich so bei 28,5-29,5 eingliedern


----------



## michel1209 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

so hab ich das auch nicht aufgefasst...

das habe ich auch nicht nötig bei den gewichten zu mogeln...|wavey:

an Deiner stelle würd ich das gebot aber so stehen lassen|sagnix


----------



## Pike Pirates (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sag mal 30 Pfund


----------



## Husaberg_501 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

jut michel, ich sage dann jetzt nichts mehr und lass meine vermutung einfach mal so im raume stehen#6


----------



## alex4 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hmm... 26 pfd. wenn das noch nicht getippt wurde!


----------



## Florian12 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich sag mal so um die 28 Pfund.


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

|kopfkrat 27


----------



## Trout killer (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

zwischen 19 und 23Pfund??


----------



## Pette (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Trout killer schrieb:


> zwischen 19 und 23Pfund??




du solltest mal die beiträge vorher im thread schon lesen, dann wüsstestr du das du mit dienem tipp sehr weit daneben liegst!


----------



## uwe gerhard (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hi,micha
na  ich tippe 14,6....kilo.
gruss


----------



## michel1209 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

@ all

werde die raterei mal beenden.....

einige haben schon sehr gut gelegen........ und zwar waren es 14,9 kg..... bin ja kein "vorhalter", dann hätte er bestimmt auch größer ausgesehen......|muahah:

beste grüße micha


----------



## michel1209 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

so, wenn ich recht gesehen habe, haben Pette  Kenet(#1Vermiter) den wettbewerb für sich entscheiden können. 
nen gewinn gibts aber nicht, nur ums mal zu erwähnen.....

hätte da noch einen zum besten zu geben.....

PS. Länge des fisches 93 cm


----------



## Pette (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

danke danke für den großartigen applaus!^^ !

den fishc tipp ich auch 35 Pfund


----------



## Florian12 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Ich tipp auf 34 Pfund.


----------



## Michi#1 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

32 Pfund


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

28pf


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

37 38 pfu|kopfkrat nd


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

3738pfund.....nöööööööö soviel hat er nicht....:q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## lorenzo_xxl (19. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> 3738pfund.....nöööööööö soviel hat er nicht....:q :q :q :q :q :q


 
schon witzig der Kleine, aber mit deine 28 liegst du total daneben, gehst nicht oft auf Carp|bla: |bla: #h


----------



## michel1209 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



lorenzo_xxl schrieb:


> schon witzig der Kleine, aber mit deine 28 liegst du total daneben, gehst nicht oft auf Carp|bla: |bla: #h



|good: neee, mit 28 pf. liegt er aber sowas von daneben.... heut mittag werd` ichs mal auflösen

beste grüße micha


----------



## Felix 1969 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

14 Pfund....#6


----------



## michel1209 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

hallo leute, der fisch wog 36 pf......

beste grüße micha


----------



## JamesFish007 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

tja und wer darf als nächstes?


----------



## Campino111 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Tja dann mach mal ich!!!!
Wie viel at der???


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

14 Pfund?


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

12 Pfund ...?


----------



## zander55 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

13 Pfund ;+


----------



## Luigi 01 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

11 pfd.


----------



## Trout killer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

15Pfund??


----------



## Campino111 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*



> 12 Pfund ...?



Richtig!!!!


----------



## carpjunkie (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

na jungs,
ich schummel mich einfach mal dazwischen^^
was haltet ihr denn von dem hier? was meint ihr,wieviel wiegt er? 
viel spaß beim quizzen...


----------



## profifischer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

16pf
mfg manuel


----------



## Gloin (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

ich denke mal 24pfund


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

19 Pfund


----------



## carpjunkie (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

och jungs...kommt schon,
nen bissl mehr...


----------



## michel1209 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

25 pf.

top, die wette gilt....


----------



## Florian12 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

26 Pfund


----------



## JamesFish007 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

1000 pfund minus 975 pfund, oder?


----------



## alex4 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

25,5 Pfund!! Ist doch dirket drauf geschrieben!!


----------



## Gloin (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

anscheinend hat der wohl doch mehr..hätt ich nicht gedacht|kopfkrat
29,5! mien letztes angebot! mehr kann der einfach nicht haben|supergri


----------



## alex4 (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

auflösung???


----------



## Trout killer (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Hi LEUTZ;
Was ist eigentlich los warum vernachläsigt ihr diesen Trhead so???#c der is doch mal so gut gelaufen!!|kopfkrat 


Gruß Trout killer


----------



## punkarpfen (4. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Muss wohl an den Fängen liegen...


----------



## carphunter85 (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

Also der Fisch ist nicht am gestreckten Arm präsentiert, was mich zu dem Schluss kommen lässt, dass der größer ist, als er aussieht. Hat mit ziemlicher Sicherheit üder 20 aber genauso sicher unter 30. Tippe mal auf 26.3pf.


----------



## mauriangler (7. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Gewichte raten*

28 Pfund  schönes tier


----------

